# Why I gotta quit smoking



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya, it's been a long struggle with off and on success for me. Hell, just thinking about the cost and where else the funds can be used ought to be enough, but it's a tough monkey to get off of your back.

The best mindset I can recommend is to remind yourself that tobacco has a controlling interest in your life, and no one needs that.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

When you decide that you want to quit, . . . MORE, . . . than you want to smoke, . . . you will quit.

Until then, . . . you'll flick the bic.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

Smoking 37 years from 1/2 pack to 2 packs over the years .. 

Well i have been to the Pulmonary Dr. 3 times this month and still waiting for some answers.. I noticed i was becoming short of breath doing little things like bending over to petting the dog.. I not overweight . So here i am with this QUIT smoking or suffer.. Sorry to say it's just not that easy for everyone.. I am down to 2 smokes a day for a week now so maybe next week it will be 1 per day ... I tried that Chantic (sp) to quit smoking it worked for a while but made me a little crazy so i stopped taking that ... All you can do it try a little less per week will help..


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Smoking is bad for you health, financial tactical and personal performance. The only one who can choose for you to quit is you. Others can provide support and encouragement but it will only happen on your terms.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is something I have been struggling with for the last few years, I know I need to stop smoking. But everytime I think I am ready it just does not happen. something I have been struggling with alot lately. It has a pretty good grasp on me. I have been smoking for about 20 years now. not something very easy to do.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> This is something I have been struggling with for the last few years, I know I need to stop smoking. But everytime I think I am ready it just does not happen. something I have been struggling with alot lately. It has a pretty good grasp on me. I have been smoking for about 20 years now. not something very easy to do.


Im in the same boat. Its something I want to do and need to do. My Wife doesnt smoke so its somewhat better to know she wont be doing it while I am trying to quit. But everytime I seem to get the motivation and mind set to do it something major always seems to happen to stress me out where I ended up fallen back on to it. Although I shouldnt use those senarios as excuses I still never end up quiting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I smoked 2-3 packs per day of unfiltered Camels for almost 30 years, until I just could barely breathe in the morning when I woke up. I tried the taper-off method, it didn't work; the only medical product at that time was the prescription nicotine gum which didn't work for me either.
I just did it cold turkey. That was 20 years ago, and I don't miss them one bit.
I just hope I stopped in time.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Right there with you all. I quit for four years and started back up a year ago, stressful situation. Only took a year to get back to feeling the way I felt after I smoked for 13 the first time. It takes a while to get your lungs back. Worst part is, I watched my mom and three of her immediate family members die from smoking within 5 years of each other. Smoking is one tough nut to crack!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I smoked steadily from age 15 thru 30. I quit and relapsed several times. My relapses were blamed on stress but stress didn't buy the smokes smokes didn't improve the situation. You have to look in the mirror to find a solution. However it may help to look at loved ones who share your smoke. Praying for your success. God bless you all.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Four friends who smoked a pack a day or more all quit using Chantix. All said the stuff worked great. All said it gave them the scariest, craziest dreams they ever had. Wouldn't even talk about it! But they all successfully quit!


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I started smoking about 16 and stopped September 9th of this year. The last 10 years I was smoking a 1/4 to 1/2 pack a day. Then September 9th I started coughing up blood and was in the hospital Sept. 11 having a biopsy on my lungs after a couple of CT scans. Now I have lung cancer with a 90% chance of beating if I don't smoke anymore which I haven't. I spoke to the doctors overseeing my chemo and radiation treatments and all agreed that E-Cigs where safer than even the patch or gum. At any rate I started with e-cigs using 18mg of nicotine and 2 weeks ago I'm no longer adding the nicotine. So the hardest part for me has been the hand to mouth, see smoke habit. Starting Wednesday I will be at the half way point in my treatment and will tell you it isn't pleasant at all.


----------



## OKDee (Oct 20, 2013)

I smoked for 35 years, not smoking now for 6 years. I still think of myself as a smoker. I know just one and I'd be back at the 2 packs a day hell.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

joec said:


> Well I started smoking about 16 and stopped September 9th of this year. The last 10 years I was smoking a 1/4 to 1/2 pack a day. Then September 9th I started coughing up blood and was in the hospital Sept. 11 having a biopsy on my lungs after a couple of CT scans. Now I have lung cancer with a 90% chance of beating if I don't smoke anymore which I haven't. I spoke to the doctors overseeing my chemo and radiation treatments and all agreed that E-Cigs where safer than even the patch or gum. At any rate I started with e-cigs using 18mg of nicotine and 2 weeks ago I'm no longer adding the nicotine. So the hardest part for me has been the hand to mouth, see smoke habit. Starting Wednesday I will be at the half way point in my treatment and will tell you it isn't pleasant at all.


Joey, you are still on my prayer list. Actually, at the top. I've learned a lot from you at the boards.

I quit about a decade ago. There's never been any indication that they were hurting me. No cough, breathing problems, no endurance problems, etc. The addiction is what finally got me so mad I decided to endure the withdrawal process. I got tired of having to stop whatever I was doing so that I could go out and smoke. The only alternative was to dip, and having to carry a spit container was just as bothersome. I finally got mad. The anger was stronger than the pleasantness of the nicotine. I quit cold turkey, as they say. The withdrawal as unpleasant. Depression, insomnia, rage...but all that was temporary. After a couple weeks, the monkey was off my back and I was fine. Nobody got hurt in teh process, either! :lol:

On the other hand, I figured I'd better kick the caffeine monkey in the head when I came down on orders for survival school. That monkey tried to squeeze my head into submission. Never had headaches like that before, and this is coming from someone who fell head-first off a 13 ft high load of particle board. :yellowshippingconta
I would suggest weaning off that stuff.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

OKDee said:


> I smoked for 35 years, not smoking now for 6 years. I still think of myself as a smoker. I know just one and I'd be back at the 2 packs a day hell.


Same thing with myself I always told my friends if we were at a bar and they caught me smoking (after I had quit of course) they could hit me :lol: I think once you quit and get the nicitone out of your system it's just the mindset that is your challenge. To anyone who is struggling with quitting then picking up the habbit again it's a sign that you are not fully in the right mindset to STAY quit.

What really helped motivate myself to quit smoking after 5 years was coming across a video explaining how the "benefits of smoking" are actually NEGATIVE's!!!! Let me explain it quickly.

Smoking relaxes you... FALSE smoking nicotine increases your body dependency on that drug! meaning your body get's nervious when the drug is not in your body stream! the feeling of becoming relaxed is ONLY because you are used to injecting that drug into your blood stream (via smoking) Your body is dependent on that drug and freeing your body from depending on that drug will lower your costs (because the drug is not needed) and decrease your dependency! plus in a SHTF event unless you live next to a tobacco field do you think your gonna have a supply?  Might be easier to give it up now than in a SHTF event so THEN in the event you can have a clear and focused mind! 

Social aspects of smoking are again negative. You don't NEED to smoke to be able to communicate with other smokers. Plus if you are a smoker and your smoking your discouraging NON-smokers from communicating with YOU! As there is not by far more NON-smokers than smokers these days so your socialization decreases with smoking!

Any other "benefit" of smoking feel free to let me know... because I will shoot it down 6 different ways before it can fall to the ground  Maybe I am over the top on this subject but I have a passion for this topic because I'm glad I had people to encourage me when I was going through it... I can't tell you how wonderful it was just to talk to sombody who went through the same dam thing and to be able to say "it's just so F*in hard!" sure did help me!

There was a point in my life I would do anything for a pack of Camels Turkish Jades! Being that they discontinued them did help me to quit a bit  But I know they still sell them in cigar shops or at least a few years ago they did. Either way keep on trying and ALL of you who want to quit need to plan it! you have to be in the right mind set!!! I honstly think having the right mindset is 75% of it while dependency on Nicotine itself is only 25%

Having the right mindset is what will make or break your attempt to quit or define if in fact you will quit for good! Think of any reason why you should continue to smoke! Go ahead I dare you ALL to think of any reason you should smoke (long term reason) Because when you realize there is not a f***ing reason at ALL that you should continue you will start to progress to the correct mindset and be ready to quit. Like building your muscles once work them enough they will be stronger!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I smoked from age 15 to age 36. I quit cold turkey, never missed the cigarettes - it was easy for me. My dad went through withdrawals - went completely backwards on his moral code to sneak cigarettes. My brother is one of the strongest willed people in the world but he can't quit. At 46 I picked up a pack of cigarettes and smoked for five years. I put them down and walked away. I never had any withdrawals. At 56 I started smoking again - when I get tired of them I will quit again. It isn't hard for me to quit - never has been. I do have to want to quit but once I decide then I don't miss them.

Some people get addicted to cigarettes and some don't - I take after my mom. She could put them down and walk away too and never showed any sign of withdrawal. She died of old age at 87. She didn't have any health problems from smoking either. we had a friend who was never around smokers and never smoked a day in her life - she died at 82 from lung cancer. Go figure, if cancer is going to be part of your life you don't need to smoke to get it. If it isn't going to be part of your life then it won't get you. Smoking may contribute to the chances of getting cancer but it doesn't cause cancer. Too many people who smoke don't get it and too many people who don't smoke do get it. There is something else involved for sure.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

joec said:


> Well I started smoking about 16 and stopped September 9th of this year. The last 10 years I was smoking a 1/4 to 1/2 pack a day. Then September 9th I started coughing up blood and was in the hospital Sept. 11 having a biopsy on my lungs after a couple of CT scans. Now I have lung cancer with a 90% chance of beating if I don't smoke anymore which I haven't. I spoke to the doctors overseeing my chemo and radiation treatments and all agreed that E-Cigs where safer than even the patch or gum. At any rate I started with e-cigs using 18mg of nicotine and 2 weeks ago I'm no longer adding the nicotine. So the hardest part for me has been the hand to mouth, see smoke habit. Starting Wednesday I will be at the half way point in my treatment and will tell you it isn't pleasant at all.


joe, I'm sorry to hear about the cancer but I'm encouraged that you can beat it. I've been smoking since I was 14, that was 28 years ago, I smoked my last one tonight. I've tried off and on to quit for years and I've been planning this quit day for the last month or so. Your story has given me yet another reason to give them up. I watched both my parents die from smoking, Mom on 12/24/96 of emphysema (pneumonia is what finally ended it for her) and Dad on 12/25/06 from COPD and a large black spot on his lungs (cancer was never confirmed but we assume that's what it was). The last time I quit I was off them for 3 months using the patch, this time I'm going cold turkey and just get the worst of it over with quickly. If I need help with it I'll try the e-cigs but I don't think I'll need it. Thanks for the inspiration joe.

I have tried Chantix in the past but had to stop taking it due to the dreams, they were awful. I couldn't believe my mind could come up with some of that stuff, just out of control.

-Infidel


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

I just quit for the third time........I have not smoked in 12 weeks.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I smoked 2-3 packs per day of unfiltered Camels for almost 30 years, until I just could barely breathe in the morning when I woke up. I tried the taper-off method, it didn't work; the only medical product at that time was the prescription nicotine gum which didn't work for me either.
> I just did it cold turkey. That was 20 years ago, and I don't miss them one bit.
> I just hope I stopped in time.


Yessir, . . . we would have done well on the same team. Camel straights was my choice of poison too, . . . every now and then I'd do a pack of Winston or Marlboro, . . . but always went back to the ugly horse with the hump on his back. Nice thing about that in the Navy, . . . few folks would bum a Camel, . . . loved them Salems and Winstons, . . . but shied away from the real ones.

My last smoke was on the first Saturday of August, 1985, . . . at a friend's house, . . . who was 6 weeks away from dying of lung cancer.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I smoked, I would quit just to deny the liberal's the tax money.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys are an inspiration, I have set a date, and have "halted" smoking before. I could make a million excuses as to why, but Like someone said earlier, ITS ON ME. Not my job, not my stress, not anything. I will trt to track down a Video of a smoker on DR Phil, it was what helpled push me over the egde last time. A guy is just literally going crazy, showing tyhe minute by minute effect it has on him, and he looks literally like he would sell his soul for a cigarrette.
I have always teasingly told my fiance, a stop smoking option would be to have to carry around one of those mini-oxygen bottles.
JoeC- I wish you the best, and I want everyone to know, I was just trying to show more ED BASSMASTER, wasn't trying to be a wiseass, I do want to stop. I WILL STOP.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I was a smoker and stumbled upon a great smoking cessation program; It's called the Acute Myocardial Infarction Program. The only downfall is it can be fatal for some. The good news is I had been seriously trying to quit since April and nothing was working for any length of time. I was a couple weeks off, a month on, then I'd quit again. Rinse and repeat.

Out of nowhere, bam, AMI hits, haven't smoked since.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I smoked from age 15 to age 36. I quit cold turkey, never missed the cigarettes - it was easy for me. My dad went through withdrawals - went completely backwards on his moral code to sneak cigarettes. My brother is one of the strongest willed people in the world but he can't quit. At 46 I picked up a pack of cigarettes and smoked for five years. I put them down and walked away. I never had any withdrawals. At 56 I started smoking again - when I get tired of them I will quit again. It isn't hard for me to quit - never has been. I do have to want to quit but once I decide then I don't miss them.
> 
> Some people get addicted to cigarettes and some don't - I take after my mom. She could put them down and walk away too and never showed any sign of withdrawal. She died of old age at 87. She didn't have any health problems from smoking either. we had a friend who was never around smokers and never smoked a day in her life - she died at 82 from lung cancer. Go figure, if cancer is going to be part of your life you don't need to smoke to get it. If it isn't going to be part of your life then it won't get you. Smoking may contribute to the chances of getting cancer but it doesn't cause cancer. Too many people who smoke don't get it and too many people who don't smoke do get it. There is something else involved for sure.


I agree about the Cancer. Emphysema and Bronchitis are not fun though.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I agree about the Cancer. Emphysema and Bronchitis are not fun though.


Speak of the devil... Yesterday I started getting getting a sharp pain in my upper back/chest whenever I took a deep breath I started to panic and wonder if I was having a heart attack. Turns out it's just pneumonia or something like that an infection in my lungs which is still no small order. I was reading up on Web MD and according to that and a few doctor youtube video's when you damage your lungs (via smoking) your body won't be able to warn you faster that you are getting sick! If you can't breath you don't last long in this world just a matter of minutes. Smoking can have a huge effect on your breathing capacity and how fast you can do physical activity. Dwell on that ever time you pick up a smoke, every breath you inhail the ash and buildup and crap that is cigs is damaging your lungs. I don't know about you but thinking I would have to live my life only taking short shallow breaths would be flipping insane to me! Imagine that living the rest of your life not being able to work hard without worrying about over doing it and not being able to catch your breath! I think there is a myth out there that you can just quit anytime and your lungs will heal themselves to normal in a few years... well I quit about 2 years ago and I STILL don't have the same lung capacity I used to have when I am fully well. I even workout more often but I did put on some weight so maybe that affect it some. Either way who in there right mind would even consider smoking if it meant even a small change of messing up your breathing capacity! unless you live next to an oxygen tank factory in a SHTF event... you might have what? 1-2 days of comfortable breathing a few weeks if you have a stockpile.

Your all preppers here... well... Smoking causes your dependency in others way too not just dependency on the drug but on healthcare and possible treatments. Is that next smoke worth it to you? ...well of course it is your addicted!!!!! but you can't control that to much but you can control the next 100 smokes  If you take the gum or nicotine mints or patch or whatever you ween yourself off the drug and you gotta deal with the withdraws of the hand-motions on your own. It CAN be done it one of the two hardest things I accomplished in my life but once you do accomplish it the rewards are incredible healthy and personal sanctification in overcoming what seems to have been impossible!!

Keep us posted on your attempt to quit. Plus anybody else trying to quit I hope you post here with questions too if your considering quiting or want to know more. As for me I will be in bed most of the day... You know as a kid I was as healthy as a fricken OX! I was overweight then but I NEVER got sick like this!! nor have I ever had allergies!! Both symptoms that developed during my smoking days.. being that I smoked from 18-24ish I still should have been very healthy considering I was in pretty good shape at the time too! It's no fun being sick on a nice day  The biggest thing I missed when I was smoking was smells aka the fresh air and not having to worry about loosing my breath so often!

Even if you were to just switch to cigars I think your healthy would increase greatly! I still would not recommenced that as your more likely to relapse and I don't think your lungs really get time to heal from all the damage of cig smoking. I can always chalk up my starting smoking to stupidity but continuing to smoke fully knowing the effects? ...well you have NO EXCUSE  so get to planing ALL of you smokers if not for yourself but for your family and friends the longer your around and in good healthy the more time you can spend with them and the more you can share your knowledge and to enjoy life.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was tested before my last operation to correct a problem with my nerve to the right side of my diaphragm. My right lung was not working at all.
They tested my lung capacity - 80% of normal for a man my age - with only one lung working! I now have the use of both my lungs again and my lung capacity is that of a twenty year old male. Why hasn't smoking reduced my lung capacity? 
Before my accident I was walking 14 miles a day - in under three hours. I averaged 5 mph walking. Eight years later I can't walk that fast or far because of the muscle atrophy that has occurred while I was being "treated" with Methadone and other pain meds. I am now drug free and getting my strength back - sure my back still gives me fits but I am not going to let that stop me from getting around again. I am working on my health because I really enjoy life. Yes, I still smoke. I will continue until I get tired of it again.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I was tested before my last operation to correct a problem with my nerve to the right side of my diaphragm. My right lung was not working at all.
> They tested my lung capacity - 80% of normal for a man my age - with only one lung working! I now have the use of both my lungs again and my lung capacity is that of a twenty year old male. Why hasn't smoking reduced my lung capacity?
> Before my accident I was walking 14 miles a day - in under three hours. I averaged 5 mph walking. Eight years later I can't walk that fast or far because of the muscle atrophy that has occurred while I was being "treated" with Methadone and other pain meds. I am now drug free and getting my strength back - sure my back still gives me fits but I am not going to let that stop me from getting around again. I am working on my health because I really enjoy life. Yes, I still smoke. I will continue until I get tired of it again.


well if you want to walk 14 miles a day each day just so you can be healthy enough to smoke good luck... Once you do get sick with a cold or flu hope you can keep at it with your walking! If you don't mind me asking how much do you smoke and what kind and brand? I believe menthol's affect your healthy a bit less. But in the long run they crystallize your lungs though as far as I know. Do you have any reason why you continue to smoke? I used to have a elder co-worker who still smoked even after having a collapsed lung though he mostly smoked cigars and not that often. Another worker at a different job continued to give me crap for smoking because he just finished his battle with cancer due to smoking and he had quit. Just imagine how much better you could feel if you didn't smoke! I remember the first time I quit smoking I started to trend to eating healthier foods too and WOW! it was night and day how much better I felt!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

As a soon-to-be pharmacist, I'd be happy to offer my two cents on cessation aids from the nicotine ones to other meds such as Zyban and Chantix...I actually just did a presentation on them today, so I'm fairly up-to-date... Just shoot me a direct message if you're curious about anything in particular.

The biggest advice I would give outside of medication is to keep trying. On average, it takes about 4-5 times to successfully quit. Some people quit on their first attempt so logically, it could take you up to 10 times or so to kick the habit for good.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll quit again when I get tired of smoking - it has never been a big deal for me. I smoke about a half a pack a day. Brand? well I roll my own with menthol pipe tobacco. The last lung capacity test I had after not walking for 6 to 7 years. Having the capacity of a twenty year old at 62 isn't bad. I never walked for my health - I just walked.
I grew up back-packing and walking everywhere I went. I still walk if it is within a mile and I can make two miles at 3 mph - I never get out of breath - My back just starts being a pain. It's getting better and I will continue to work at it.

Anyone who thinks they should stop smoking - do it. It can't hurt to stop. I have stopped a few times, once for ten years and a couple of others for 5 years. I don't smoke when it is not pleasurable for me. If my smoking bothers you then I am likely to light up another one. I have the right to choose for myself - if you don't like it then you can always walk away.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

I quit smoking cigarettes on Feb 16th 2013. I've been weening myself off the nicotine with an e-cig. I smoked a pack a day since I was 17, I'm now 44. the rule of thumb is a pack a day smoker starts out with 24mg of nicotine in your e-cig juice. I started at 18mg, dropped to 12, then 9, and now 6mg. I'll step down to 0mg of nicotine in a few weeks. After that is just the hand to mouth habit.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I tell a story on myself about smoking. Prior to going to Vietnam, I smoked a half of a carton of cigarettes per payday. When I left Nam the end of 1968, I smoked a half carton per day. I let the post assignment stress overwhelm my life. Took me close to two years to get it down to 3 packs a day. Flash forward to March 27, 2003 still with a habit of 2 plus packs per day, I woke up at some given point and time during that day and went to immediate tears from the most unbelievable pain I've ever experienced. I could feel the pain from the surgery on my chest through the large amounts of morphine administered following a double chest opening overnight to do a quadruple bypass. Haven't had a cigarette since and I Pray and thank the Lord every day for the strength to do another day without a cigarette. Just a note, had to go through a second bypass 4 years later to repair a graft that failed. The positive note of the first surgery was that my brother was present when I came to, he saw the pain I was in and he went cold turkey on a two plus pack a day habit. Never thought I'd go ten minutes without a cigarette much less ten years.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> If my smoking bothers you then I am likely to light up another one. I have the right to choose for myself - if you don't like it then you can always walk away.


hmmm seems very self-centered and inconsiderate to us non-smokers who don't want to breath that poisonous gases. Sure when I was a smoker I still smoked but I was considerate enough to make sure I was away from people and in a place that would not bother others. Now that I'm an ex-smoker the smell and toxic smoke sure does bother me much more than before I started smoking or during lol Plus I don't want my clothes to get stunk up either! It's because of inconsiderate people we have all these smoking laws going into effect such as in Minnesota the state fair no longer allows smoking except in special smoking sections plus other places such as beaches are going smoke free here. I do support people being able to smoke but not in public parks, walking busy streets or within 20 ft of building's doors. Parking ramps, skyways, and other enclosed spaces such as ball parks and stadiums should also be smokefree but allow small sections for smokers to go if they want. Say what you want about me but spewing toxic gas walking down the street and risking MY health is NOT OK!

so go blow your smoke in private and away from the general public before governemnt officals have to make laws requiring you to respect others rights to not have to inhale your "freedom's" :mrgreen:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay, I'm ready now.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

indie said:


> View attachment 3173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174
> ...


That's is absolutely awesome. Mind if I join you?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I observe all the same health rules about where I can and cannot smoke. If you are close enough to be bothered by my smoking, you are either in my home or in a public open air space. I am not infringing on anyones rights but I am exercising my right to choose for myself. If I am smoking in an open air public place and my smoking bothers you then you are free to stand there and be bothered or you can step up wind and not be bothered. I used to be a lot more polite about it but then they passed the health rules and I decided that if they took away my right to choose whether I was polite or not then I would just exercise my freedoms within their constraints.

Just like getting on an airplane - if you don't mind giving up your freedom from unlawful search and seizure then be my guest - If I fly it will be on a charter or private plane that requires you to carry a gun for your own defense.


----------

